# For the love of Light Painting



## table1349 (Apr 20, 2016)

Review: The Pixelstick is an Actual 'Game-Changer' Worthy of that Title


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2016)

Wonder how many shooters are waiting for the $99 Made in China version sold on Flea Bay...


----------



## table1349 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah it's not cheap, not crazy expensive, but not cheap.  If you are into light painting though that looks like a pretty nice addition.  Actually I guess price wise it's not bad at all.  I spent that much on my monolights.


----------

